# Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

I just want to post here a big thanks to PoodleForum for introducing me to Stella and Chewy's. Puppet has been a very finicky eater since we brought her home four years ago and we have tried loads of high quality kibble, canned food and raw to no avail. 

After doing some research on the forum I tried the Nature's Variety chicken medallions, thinking that perhaps she did not take to raw food because she did not know how to chew (we started on chicken necks and wings). She HATED these patties, even the smell of it seemed to disgust her. She did not touch any of the ones I set out on several occasions. I had my hopes up, but once I realized they kinda have the consistency of canned food but more solid and chunky I figured that was the reason why.

She also hates cold food, and I thought about warming it up a little, but I was afraid the bones in it would harden and hurt her, so I have a bunch of patties in my freezer that she won't touch, lol.

So I finally got the Stella and Chewy's super beef freeze dried patties and it was nothing short of a miracle! She has been eating them WILLINGLY for three days now and seemingly enjoying them. I have been giving her two a day as recommended in halves four times a day. I am not sure if she is eating them because she thinks they are treats but it seems to work and I am so excited! 

I have a question though, she will only take them dry and the bag recommends a quarter of a cup of water per pattie and I am not sure she is drinking as much, but she seems to drink plenty and seems ok, should I concern myself with water intaketoo much or let her be for now? And do you think it is harming for her to eat them dry long term instead of rehydrated? And if you give Stella and Chewy's, what other varieties do your poodles enjoy? I am trying to stay away from chicken. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I fed Jasper Stella and Chewey's when we were travelling this summer. He is generally raw fed, but we were in the car for 8-10 hrs a day most days for nearly a month, so needed something convenient (and he will not touch kibble) 

I fed him the patties just as they are, and I figured he'd drink what water he needed. I did make sure that there was tons of fresh water for him, though.

He loved Stella and Chewey's, though... the lamb and duck ones were the types I bought. I wish that they sold them here in Canada!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been supplementing Max's kibble with these and he loves them. I have soaked the in water and just crushed them over his kibble and he thought they were good either way.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Dandy Lamb!! Sophie goes nuts for it!!! And they don't have to be soaked; the pups are intuitive enough to make up for the water intake. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I went to the store yesterday and got another small bag of the super beef, the duck duck goose and the surf and turf. She tried the surf and turf yesterday and she liked it, I will try the duck duck goose today.

After we are done with these little bags if she is still eating them I will buy the bigger ones. I have been feeding her 2.5 patties (reccommended 2 but I think that is too little, I will keep an eye on her) in halves and she has been taking them as treats hehe, I think if she knew it is her "real food" she would probably turn them down! 

I have noticed much less tearing this week and her poops are so tiny and hardy. I am completely sold on these for as long as she keeps enjoying them!


----------



## Ella Kate (Nov 29, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but I just switched Ella Kate to the duck duck goose dinner Patties. Omg she loves them. I’ve tried literally tons of food her first year of life and she hasn’t enthusiastically eaten anything I’ve tried. She gobbled these down!!


----------

